# FilterSearch Tabelle



## salvatore1969 (17. Mrz 2019)

Hallo freunde Java , ich habe einen  problem beim suchen Werte  in einer Tabelle
wenn es  nur buchstaben sind funktioniert es zb.
 id  |   pos1  |  pos2 |   pos3   |   pos4
    1   |  abc   | art        |  num        |  met

wenn es haber zahlen und buchstaben sind combiniert geht es nicht zb.
id  |   pos1  |    pos2  |   pos3  |   pos4
1  |   ab1     |   2rt      |     nu6   |      m5

```
private void jText_Search1KeyReleased(java.awt.event.KeyEvent evt) {                                     
        DefaultTableModel table=(DefaultTableModel)JTable2.getModel();
        String search=jText_Search1.getText().toLowerCase();
        TableRowSorter<DefaultTableModel> tr=new TableRowSorter<>(table);
        JTable2.setRowSorter(tr);
        tr.setRowFilter(RowFilter.regexFilter(search ));
    }
```


liegt es  villeicht  das  eine conversion   Integer.parseIn bei String search gemacht werden soll danke


----------



## salvatore1969 (17. Mrz 2019)

Ich habe bei oracle  nachgeschaut  da sind viele methoden Filter 
*dateFilter*,*numberFilter usw *kann man die kombinieren  das man texte un nummer lesen kann?


----------



## mihe7 (17. Mrz 2019)

salvatore1969 hat gesagt.:


> liegt es villeicht das eine conversion Integer.parseIn bei String search gemacht werden soll


Vermutlich liegt es eher daran, dass Du in dem Textfeld einen regulären Ausdruck eingeben musst.


----------



## salvatore1969 (18. Mrz 2019)

Danke mihe7
Kann ich bei den gepostete  Kode Oben ---Pattern --Matcher--  integrieren um das Problem zu lösen ?


----------



## mihe7 (18. Mrz 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was Du meinst, aber Du kannst Dir auch einen eignen RowFilter schreiben. 

Wie sehen die Inhalte der Tabelle aus, was gibst Du ein und was erwartest Du als Ergebnis?


----------

